# Lombardos Taxidermy Fish?



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Any pics of Lombardos work on fish? I hear he is pretty good but havent seen any of his work yet.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I never had any work done by Lambardos,but I stopped in there once to check out his work.Looks like he does pretty good work from what I seen.I hear they are a little more pricey,but you get what you pay for when it comes to Taxidermy.You might want to check out Waynes Taxidermy in Roseville.He did a shoulder mount on a deer I last had done and I was very pleased with the turn around time and the price was right too,plus he gives you a lifetime warranty on his work.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I have six (6) fish mounts done by Lombardo Taxi. It's not him alone what does the work,he employs several guys and it's them that does the work.He has some guys for fish some guys for small fur and some guys for large beasts. All in all his people did good work supervised by John..Have not had any work done in the last 10 years (no room on the walls left) so cannot tell if John is still the owner or what the status is now. Good luck.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I had three ducks and a rooster done their and the birds came out great and didn't take very long to do get back. If I ever get my fish done I will have them replicate it for me.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

No pics of any fish..but i have a turkey, and a whitetail shoulder mount in the basement done by him and they are both top notch. A good friend who pointed me in their direction has a muskie mount amongst many other animals done by lombardo and they are all beautiful. The extra couple of bucks is well worth it.


----------



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

I have known John for 20 years, he is all about quality. He did a B&C Caribou for me in 91 and is the only place I would take the next one. Taxidermy is a combination of artistic talent and time to do the mount correctly. Time is money.
John is an avid hunter and fisherman, he knows what that mount means to you.
BigDan


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

For my money i would take it to St. Clair Flats Taxidermy. My family all hunt and fish and we take our trophies to Paul. He's a great guy and a superb artist. His prices are very competetive. Just stop in and check out his place you won't be disappointed. It is definitely worth the drive. 

I'm not saying Lomardos isn't a good choice, i'm just going from experience. I've heard lombardos prices are a little high, but to each his own. Some trophies are worth every penny just for the memories!!!!

Jeremy


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't know about fish, but I had him do a very large black bear, and a grouse. Both are excellent.


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

I had a 10 point done at Lombardo's and couldn't be happier. I have never had a fish done but I understand that that is his specialty. I would definately recommend them and would not hesitate to bring him a fish. The extra money is worth it.


----------



## Bass Pro Shops Doug (Dec 12, 2005)

I love the work they do! I've seen fin, fur and feather work and the guy is amazing! He surrounds himself with true artist's that know the outdoors and do there work in a realistic manner. There are many other taxidermists that focus on the little things but I've not seen an entire collection so I couldn't say they are one of the best out there. This is important because I've seen lots of work from great guys, amazing artists and I would not want to discredit them. I would never belittle an artist because taxidermy is art!

Personally I would never let money come into a dession when I'm preserving a valuable memory. My next mountable fish, bird or animal will go to Johnny!

Doug


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I will agree with GPSHunter, St. Clair Flats does the finest work on fish I have ever seen, not to mention everything else. His prices are actually a little less than Lombardos. Not taking anything away from Lombardo, they do great work. Check them both out, they are only 10 mins from each other. Again, its your trophy. Give it what it deserves.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Without a doubt St. Clair Flats is the best around on Fish & Ducks. Paul has done alot of my fish, in my gallery are some perch and ducks he's done for me. Lombardo's is just a used boat or car parking lot!!:lol: Plus he's too expensive and takes to long!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Lombardos is the best, have had a couple of deer hides tanned by them and am very happy with their work. He has some nice mounts at the shop, stop by and check them out. Al


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

St. Clair Flats may be good but a friend had a pike done there few years back and it look like ...:yikes:. I don't know if the same guy is still there that did his but beware. I have had birds done at two place and Ill bring every thing I every get done to Lombardo's
PS I got my ducks back within 4-5 months and had my rooster done in 2.5 months and I don't care if there $10 more or $50 you pay for what you get


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

I like my stuff and if you look at all my mounts you can't argue the quality! I wouldn't take my road kill to the used car lot!!!!!!!:lol::rant:










gunner7848 said:


> St. Clair Flats may be good but a friend had a pike done there few years back and it look like ...:yikes:. I don't know if the same guy is still there that did his but beware. I have had birds done at two place and Ill bring every thing I every get done to Lombardo's
> PS I got my ducks back within 4-5 months and had my rooster done in 2.5 months and I don't care if there $10 more or $50 you pay for what you get


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I now this year have two master angler fish I need lombardos to replicate. One 43in. muskie my son caught and one 29 in. walleye I caught. This catching is getting expensive. Not complaining though. They will look good on the cabin wall. We are still seeking the 5lb bass.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I had work done by John Lombardo when he was doing it in his Momma's basement . He does great work and is a great guy with some hot sisters . I have not needed his services for a long time but would not hesitate to do business with him .


----------



## Prime Time (Feb 24, 2003)

The wait and price is well worth it.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

det07 said:


> Any pics of Lombardos work on fish? I hear he is pretty good but havent seen any of his work yet.


We are still looking for pictures! Anyone out there have some?


----------

